# lenovo z 500



## begginer (Jan 15, 2013)

i am considering to buy lenovo z 500,i want to know if it is a good choice in the sense does this model have some general issues like heating or drivers etc.


----------



## kickfury (Jan 15, 2013)

I had a look at this model recently, the accutype keyboard is just awesome, best that I've seen in any laptop. The retailer was quoting 50K for the same, not sure if you are getting a better deal.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 16, 2013)

This is a kickass laptop .. check it out here Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-341235) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

It's good for gaming


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 16, 2013)

wich graphic card does it have??


----------



## kickfury (Jan 16, 2013)

GeForce GT 645M, one of the best in the market right now as far as graphic cards go. 

I wonder how is the battery backup is on this. It comes with a 4 cell battery, whereas the z580 has 6 cell. Except for the graphics card and extra 2GB RAM, both models are identical.

*www.flipkart.com/computers/compare?ids=COMDGAWFNJSSGQJD,COMDH2P6UVHNU7TD


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 16, 2013)

Whoa. 
The Z500 @ 64k has 650M DDR5? and an FHD screen!
Seems too good to be true. 
JBL dolby speakers too.

Also-> Nvidia GT650 N13P-GT1 ? What's the extra part at the end


----------



## begginer (Jan 17, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Whoa.
> The Z500 @ 64k has 650M DDR5? and an FHD screen!
> Seems too good to be true.
> JBL dolby speakers too.
> ...



where did u find it , is it available in india?is z 500 officially available in india?


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, check it out on flipkart.


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 17, 2013)

kickfury said:


> I had a look at this model recently, the accutype keyboard is just awesome, best that I've seen in any laptop. The retailer was quoting 50K for the same, not sure if you are getting a better deal.



Wow... I was thinking about Samsung NP550 but it had heating issues. I think this is the perfect laptop for me..
Hoe is the build quality?? And what about sound quality??


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 17, 2013)

That's not z500 with gt 650m ddr5.. It's supposedly y500 the new gaming beast.


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 17, 2013)

btw anyone have any information about build quality and sound quality of z500??


----------



## kickfury (Jan 17, 2013)

Ankur Upadhyay said:


> Wow... I was thinking about Samsung NP550 but it had heating issues. I think this is the perfect laptop for me..
> Hoe is the build quality?? And what about sound quality??



From whatever I've seen firsthand, the build quality is pretty good, one of the selling features of this laptop is that it is slimmer than other notebooks (not the ultrabook range). Battery power is less though, comes with only a 4 cell, I guess thats the sacrifice for the sleek looks. Sound quality was good for me, although I'm no expert in this area.

If you are willing to wait for 6 more months, the touchscreen version might be hitting our shores, no idea about the cost.


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 17, 2013)

kickfury said:


> From whatever I've seen firsthand, the build quality is pretty good, one of the selling features of this laptop is that it is slimmer than other notebooks (not the ultrabook range). Battery power is less though, comes with only a 4 cell, I guess thats the sacrifice for the sleek looks. Sound quality was good for me, although I'm no expert in this area.
> 
> If you are willing to wait for 6 more months, the touchscreen version might be hitting our shores, no idea about the cost.



no.. I am not interested in touchscreen version. I am buying it in two days time. Can you suggest me some good shops in Nehru place??


----------



## kickfury (Jan 17, 2013)

Ankur Upadhyay said:


> no.. I am not interested in touchscreen version. I am buying it in two days time. Can you suggest me some good shops in Nehru place??



Not in the same city, but let me know which deal you got, the best quote I've heard so far is 50K.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 17, 2013)

It shows permanently discontinued in Flipkart LOLAX


----------



## kickfury (Jan 17, 2013)

One thing to watch out with this model - it comes with a *4 cell* battery, so you have to watch out for the battery power on this one. Given that it comes with a powerful GPU, it may give just 1-2 hrs of battery backup. I also believe the battery is also integrated inside the system, unlike other laptops were it can be disconnected easily, so you can't carry a spare with you.


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 17, 2013)

kickfury said:


> One thing to watch out with this model - it comes with a *4 cell* battery, so you have to watch out for the battery power on this one. Given that it comes with a powerful GPU, it may give just 1-2 hrs of battery backup. I also believe the battery is also integrated inside the system, unlike other laptops were it can be disconnected easily, so you can't carry a spare with you.



Ok.. By the way whats the difference in performance of nvidia geforce GT650m and 645m??



pratyush997 said:


> It shows permanently discontinued in Flipkart LOLAX



what does this mean?? Will it not be available at lenovo dealers in market too??


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 17, 2013)

Both Z500 and Y500 have been discontinued on Flipkart. I'm not sure if this implies on lenovo dealers as well. Could be a rectification of price/model specs or anything from flipkart's side too..


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 17, 2013)

z580 has been discontinued too... price and specs were spot on as I checked it with lenovo official dealers too...


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe there's some stock availability issues. Whatever it is, I'm guessing it's got something to do from flipkart's end, not officially.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 18, 2013)

You can try n Nehru Place, they might be having it.. As far as the best shop is concerned in np, they all quote the same price so it doesnt make much of a difference.. Try buying from a lenovo outlet and not a multi-brand shop..


----------



## n3rd (Jan 18, 2013)

Ankur Upadhyay said:


> Wow... I was thinking about Samsung NP550 but it had heating issues. I think this is the perfect laptop for me..
> Hoe is the build quality?? And what about sound quality??


It seems to be fixed in later models, and obviously IvyB processors gets heated. Get a cooler pad if you must, it's extremely moderately priced for the kick-ass specs. I'm buying it myself.


----------

